# CHICKAMAUGA,GA - 199-8YO, Friendly, Playful



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Please contact Alison Smith at the shelter:
706-375-2100 or email her if you can help; mailto:[email protected] ; 
Ruth Smith can also help by pulling these dogs for you; 423-596-9973; Please respond to this post by Tuesday, July 20,2010


DO NOT HIT REPLY TO RESPOND. RESPONSES WILL NOT BE ACKNOWLEDGED. SENDER IS NOT A CONTACT AND HAS NO FURTHER INFORMATION. CONTACT THE PERSON(S) LISTED FOR FURTHER INFORMATION / UPDATES.


Do not post on Craigslist or similar sites - Craigslist and other similar sites are a nightmare for animals and until we are able to educate people on the dangers of posting to these sites it is best not to post.




PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST !!


----- Forwarded Message ----
From: 

Sent: Fri, July 16, 2010 10:50:08 PM
Subject: URGENT: CHICKAMAUGA,GA; Purebred German Shepherds, Great Pyr. Chihuahas, Many puppies, Aussies All Must Go Immediately!!


Permission to Crosspost:

Please pass along to all rescues and just help even one get a second chance at life, the pets are counting on one person to help them, will it be you?? The shelter is so full that there are pens set up everywhere... There are 4 Purebred German Shepherds, and we need your help to contact these rescues!! Please contact Alison Smith at the shelter: 706-375-2100 or email her if you can help; mailto:[email protected] %20walkerga.us ; Ruth Smith can also help by pulling these dogs for you; 423-596-9973; Please respond to this post by Tuesday, July 20,2010


Purebred German Shepherd Male; (199) 8 years old; very nice boy; playful; needs nice German Shep. rescue to step forward for him!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

The e-mail states that there are four gsds at this shelter. i was only sent pictures and descriptions for two of them. here is the link to the other http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/139178-chickamauga-ga-b6-nice-female-5yo.html


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

There are 4 GSDs in need at this shelter. I had both of these on board now (5 YO & 8 YO) sent to me along with a sable (around 1 YO), has not been posted here along with another 4th GSD. I never recieved info or photo on the 4th. 

Rescues needed PLEASE.................... :help:


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

WOW !! Giant bump for this Giant-headed guy !! I'm in LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
 how I wish he could come home with me


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

BUMP !!!!!!!! 
 Please, rescue---can any step up ?????


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Hoping for that miracle........I've e-mailed two Georgia rescues, begging for any help !! I only see two GSD photos, but hear there are 4. Positive thoughts for all !


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank-You, KUKLASMOM............I've heard from one of the Rescues I contacted, and they lead me to two others who might be able to help, but the 8 y/o has the least chance of a commitment.
OH, how I wish I had room. Something in this guy's eyes is heartwarming.
I haven't given up, still awaiting word from Virginia GSD Rescue and SafeHavenPetRescue !!!!! Here's to all 4.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

So far, I've gotten three replies from Rescues-NO ROOM--
 Waiting to hear from VGSR........everyone's FULL or OVER-FILLED. And, the word is, the older ones get help after the younger ones generally. What a shame, he's darling.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Now, it's desperate for this sweet boy ! Four replies, Four "NO ROOM".......can anyone help this gorgeous guy?
 His eyes are so loving........


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

How is VGSR full? Wasn't there just a thread saying they had foster homes available and were going to start pulling from other states because they had so much room??


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

I had an e-mail from [email protected] I hope I double-checked-it's VGSR, they were one of the first to reply-said they're full.
 Where did you see that post? On their website, they're asking for fosters...................?
 For this guy's sake, I hope it's an error


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This thread.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...king-help-w-surrounding-state-transports.html


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes, I saw that one, too------sounds like they need "help" transporting and "pulling" from these other states.....he is in Georgia. ???? Poor guy, wish I could take him.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

please bump this poor guy !! 
he needs an angel right away ! Gorgeous boy


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

ARE WE ALL GIVING UP ON THIS GORGEOUS GUY ??? IF HE'S EVEN STILL THERE, HE HASN'T GOT MUCH TIME.
 ANYONE ????????????????????????
:help: :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

This poor guy!! I would be willing to help with transport if necessary.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Please BUMP this sweet boy


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Any news on this nice boy?
_________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSd - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

No good news........not one soul seems interested. I'm doing all I can to get my place started. Unfortunately, probably too late for him. Poor, dear, 119.


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

BUMP  No One ??????


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

If he was at Walker County he is no longer listed.
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

